# Anyone have windshield replaced with rain sensor???



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I just had mine done. I am a little disappointed because the adhesive that mounts the sensor to the windshield is full of air bubbles and looks like crap. Guy said its impossible to get better because the factory ones are done with a computer.....BS!!!!

Anyone have an experience to share before I call the main office and complain?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Bill97Z said:


> I just had mine done. I am a little disappointed because the adhesive that mounts the sensor to the windshield is full of air bubbles and looks like crap. Guy said its impossible to get better because the factory ones are done with a computer.....BS!!!!
> 
> Anyone have an experience to share before I call the main office and complain?


Is it a OEM windshield?? I had mine replaced by a private glass shop,it was a OEM windshield with rain sensor and never had a problem.Had it done through the insurance company. Good luck.
cheers
vern


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Yes. If they just stuck the rain sensor back on there, they screwed it up. Furthermore, all those air bubbles will cause your rain sensor to malfunction.

Call them back. Demand that they use the OEM BMW glass with the rain sensor ALREADY MOUNTED. This is the only way it will be fixed correctly.

I went through three windshields this way, after telling them from the begining about the rain sensor and the need to use OEM glass because of it. Safelite is never touching my car again.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I used quality glass for the install...they told me safe lite sucks. They talked me into a replacement winshield not the BMW oem....they said it was the same basically......and about 100 bucks cheaper. The rain sensor looks like crap.....like it was tuck on with a clear double sided adhesive with huge air bubbles in it....and they said that is how they come out. Are you saying the OEM windshield works different???

It really looks bad.....but what can I do? Supposedly it has a lifetime guarantee....ill see if my rain sensor works right and if it doesnt i guess thats my only outlet to complain. Did yours work at all????


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Bill97Z said:


> I used quality glass for the install...they told me safe lite sucks. They talked me into a replacement winshield not the BMW oem....they said it was the same basically......and about 100 bucks cheaper. The rain sensor looks like crap.....like it was tuck on with a clear double sided adhesive with huge air bubbles in it....and they said that is how they come out. Are you saying the OEM windshield works different???
> 
> It really looks bad.....but what can I do? Supposedly it has a lifetime guarantee....ill see if my rain sensor works right and if it doesnt i guess thats my only outlet to complain. Did yours work at all????


Yes. There are two different OEM windshields, one with and one without a rainsensor. They come with the rain sensor attached from the factory. Insist that they come back and fix it right.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> Yes. There are two different OEM windshields, one with and one without a rainsensor. They come with the rain sensor attached from the factory. Insist that they come back and fix it right.


Three different OEM windshields, one without anything,one with rain sensor and one with rain sensor and HUD. I don't think its possible to get a windshield with rain sensor and HUD and not being OEM.
cheers
vern


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

vern said:


> Three different OEM windshields, one without anything,one with rain sensor and one with rain sensor and HUD. I don't think its possible to get a windshield with rain sensor and HUD and not being OEM.
> cheers
> vern


Ah. I was just thinking about the E46, but I guess for the E60 and E63 there would be three.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

What is an HUD?

I got an aftermarket replacement windshield....it has the spot for the rain sensor to mount and they mount it using a double sided tape. My only complaint is that it is not a flush mount u can see airbubbles in the tape and it looks like crap.


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

HUD=heads up display. it's available outside northamerican market. u can see display of speed sensor and infrared image of what's in front of u right on the glass in front of driver view.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Bill97Z said:


> What is an HUD?
> 
> I got an aftermarket replacement windshield....it has the spot for the rain sensor to mount and they mount it using a double sided tape. My only complaint is that it is not a flush mount u can see airbubbles in the tape and it looks like crap.


An OEM BMW windshield with rain sensor is only about $250.... I can't imagine they saved much money by using aftermarket and then installing a sensor... I had mine done.... OEM, and it looks as good as new..

Either way, they shouldn't have done that.... I'd take it back, and insist they put in OEM... Since they recommended aftermarket, and it isn't as good as OEM, they should pony up...

I don't envy you having to deal with this, though....


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

The glass is actually the same as oem....maybe how the rain sensor mounits is different. I paid 295 installed and the oem one was around 450 installed. he said he will remount hte rain sensor again so i will see if that gets the air bubbles out. Are you saying the oem windsheild comes with a new sensor??? He reused my old one and stuck it on the new windshield with this adhesive pad.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Bill97Z said:


> I used quality glass for the install...they told me safe lite sucks.


So far as I can tell, Safelite is basically a subsidiary of the auto insurance cos. They give a really good rate to the insurance cos. (quality suffers of course) and become the preferred vendor. It's a racket.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

govtec said:


> HUD=heads up display. it's available outside northamerican market. u can see display of speed sensor and infrared image of what's in front of u right on the glass in front of driver view.


actually "Head-up Display", but close enough.,, one of those pounds PSI kind of things.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Bill97Z said:


> The glass is actually the same as oem....maybe how the rain sensor mounits is different. I paid 295 installed and the oem one was around 450 installed. he said he will remount hte rain sensor again so i will see if that gets the air bubbles out. Are you saying the oem windsheild comes with a new sensor??? He reused my old one and stuck it on the new windshield with this adhesive pad.


That's correct, the OEM rain sensor windshield comes with the sensor mounted from the factory. That's the only way you're going to get it on there without any air bubbles.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> So far as I can tell, Safelite is basically a subsidiary of the auto insurance cos. They give a really good rate to the insurance cos. (quality suffers of course) and become the preferred vendor. It's a racket.


Not surprising.

If this happens again, I'll just take my car to the Autohaus body shop. Awfully nice folks there.

Safelite also managed to scape away the paint in a few spots on my A pillar while installing or removing the windshield, plus left black marks and goo on the inside. After a while I stopped complaining because I didn't want them to touch my car again. The funny thing is that not once did anyone at Safelite apologize to me. If I screw up with a customer I take the blame and apologize so I expect other people to do so as well.

Grr. Now I'm mad all over again about it and it's been two years.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I am livid right now. I have to call them back tomorrow. Two days and all of a sudden driving home an 8" crack appeared down by the wipers......UGH!!!!!!


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

ouch bill, sorry to hear!! are you paying for the windshield out of pocket??? 

my new 325i also needs front windshield repair/replacement as there is a 2" hairline crack on the very bottom part on driver's side. Does the bmw warranty cover this by any chance? and if I wanted OEM glass, do I have to go to the dealer...? I heard it is $585 + install!!!


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

ProV1 said:


> ouch bill, sorry to hear!! are you paying for the windshield out of pocket???
> 
> my new 325i also needs front windshield repair/replacement as there is a 2" hairline crack on the very bottom part on driver's side. Does the bmw warranty cover this by any chance? and if I wanted OEM glass, do I have to go to the dealer...? I heard it is $585 + install!!!


I don't remember exactly, as my insurance paid for it.... but, mine was around $450-$500 total... using OEM glass with the sensor...

A lot of the expense is the special urethane they have to use.. It is around $90, and has to cure overnight..... So, if they are giving you the car back the same day, I'd really be worried...

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Any glass shop can get oem glass. I paid 295 installed for replacement...oem was around 400-450.

I used to work for sika who makes one of the polyurathane adhesives used in the industry. New formulas allow safe drive away times in as little as an hour.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Bill97Z said:


> Any glass shop can get oem glass. I paid 295 installed for replacement...oem was around 400-450.
> 
> I used to work for sika who makes one of the polyurathane adhesives used in the industry. New formulas allow safe drive away times in as little as an hour.


Where are you getting your work done??
cheers 
vern


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

quality auto glass

They come to your home or work and do it


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

How bout posting us a pic?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Bill97Z said:


> quality auto glass
> 
> They come to your home or work and do it


The urethane they use on a BMW windshield... has to cure overnight.. You shouldn't let them come to your home or work to do an E46 windshield...

Although this is fine with other cars (I had my Honda done this way), if the glass company wants to do this with your BMW, they don't know what they are doing...

regards,
kyfdx


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I disagree. Like I said I was part of an R+D team that developed these adhesives at my old company. You can use different types of urethanes on windshields. there is nothing special about a bmw windshield that says you can not use a quick cure product. The ones on the market today offer a one hour drive away time as long as the outside temperature is hot enough. they used this product on my car at work at 9 am, and I didnt drive the car home till 6 pm.

Also even if it did have to cure overnight.....why can't they come and do it at my home? I'd rather my car sit over night in my driveway than in a shop.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

kyfdx said:


> The urethane they use on a BMW windshield... has to cure overnight.. You shouldn't let them come to your home or work to do an E46 windshield...
> 
> Although this is fine with other cars (I had my Honda done this way), if the glass company wants to do this with your BMW, they don't know what they are doing...
> 
> ...


Sorry but your wrong.When I had my windshield replaced I asked if it would be a over nite thing so it could cure and I wouldn't get any leaks.His answer was 4 HOURS is more than enough time for it to cure and don't worry about any leaks.Never had a problem everything went well.
cheers
vern


----------



## autoglassking (Oct 1, 2005)

Good thing a professional steps in and actually answers all your questions correctly. I am actually dealing with this situation with one of my customers on monday. But I believe I just need to recalibrate his on board computer for it to work properly. One of my technicinans installed a premium piece with the rain sensor attached yesterday. Customer states they work correctly when he puts it into "rain sensing" mode but they just wont shut off  Anyway BMW uses a couple different manufacturers that are OEM pieces, off the top of my head, I'm pretty sure Sekurit and Pilkington are OEM brand. You can order a piece from a dealer but it'll be one of those OEM pieces that larger companies such as mine keep in stock, so your really making unnecessary steps if you push for dealer. On brand new vehicles it's pretty common though which is understandable.

Moving on. As far as your Safelite question. Safelite manufactures their own glass to cut costs. Enough said about that. The rain sensor application is available to the aftermarket, I just got 3 in today to take with me in case. I have the instructions right here in front of me on how it is applied to a rainsensorless aftermarket windshield. Is that a word? I'm not typing the whole thing out but here is step 2.

2. Install : Remove the protective backing from the lens. Apply to windshield and press firmly onto the glass, avoiding air bubbles. To help avoid air bubbles place the sensor on the glass surface and than apply firm pressure to the pad a small section at a time working from top to bottom. Firm pressure either by hand or clamping with the application of heat will ensure a strong bond.

We use Sika because it is the best product on the market. Most vehicles use the regular urethane that safely cures in 1 hour. I will give you the list of vehicles that according to Sika require special High Modulus urethane that takes 3-4 hours to safely cure. We actually just ordered their latest High Modulas called SikaCOOL that cures in only 2 hours :thumbup: Temperature and humidity affect cure times.

1995 and later Audis
1996 and later Volkswagen 
2004 and later Mercedes
2004 and later Porsche

I will take a picture of the sensor with my camera and post it up later when I get home. Hope this clears up any questions.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info. The brand of the windshield they put on my car is called CINAMEX. For this one, like you mentioned they had to use that adhesive pad and mount the rain sensor. It looked REALLY bad because it was full of air bubbles but they claimed it was the best they could do. Besides looking like crap, I was upset because if the rain sensor ever broke BMW would pick on that and might no fix it under warranty.

Anyhow, 2 days after the install out of no where the new glass cracked from the bottom edge near the wipers about 10" up. I have no idea why but they are coming on monday to replace it again.

I used to work for SIKA and am familiar with the sika tack ultra fast II product which I helped develop. Most shops use that product or 3M


----------



## autoglassking (Oct 1, 2005)

Crinamex is one of the crappiest bottom of the barrel brands. That explains why they had to put the sensor pad on afterwards. Ask for an OEM brand. I have a list of all OEM brands for each manufacturer but it's back at work. Safelite is a pretty big company with a lot of "idontgivea****" installers. The more they put in, the more commission they get. We dont work like that. They should stock a much better brand. Hell FYG - Fuyao Glass (sp?) has come along way quality wise. I'm pretty sure I've seen some FYG pieces with sensor attached. Here's the pic I said I took.


----------



## A2 (Oct 2, 2005)

It is important to realize the difference in terminology between OEM and OE.

For zero uncertainty, specify OE materials and BMW factory procedures.

Shops will readily agree to "OEM"- that just means that the manufacturer of the replacement glass may, at some time, have been a vendor that supplied a glass to BMW. Ask for "OE" and listen to the tune change.

Also, I spent some time doing due dilignece with safelite and their testing of install methods. In the R&D that was done with Sika, and other vendors, it was possible to get good installs. Unfortunately, many installers just glue in replacement windows and that is it.

My windows are all done at my home, and the car parked overnight. OE glass, OE materials. I insist on inspecting the frame AFTER they've cleaned it- they know up front that if they break the paint they will be paying for that as well.

A good careful install using factory dams, seals, spacers and templates is the best way to go- sure, a well qualified installer can use alternative methods- but why risk it?

Remember, OEM is NOT necessarily OE... on ANY part . Caveat emptor. Many sellers on line and in stores don't even know the differences....

A

PS for future reference, price the difference between $50 deductible for glass and your current coverage- it isn't that much!


----------



## autoglassking (Oct 1, 2005)

You make good points. However if you called me up demanding you inspect this, watch that, use this, I would tell you to go elsewhere. Your a customer who is looking for a free paint job.  Competent glass companies will tell you up front what will be involved and specific measures that will be taken. Such as using the BMW wiper puller to avoid damage to the wiper or mounting "stone", and using the BMW height checker to make sure the windshield isn't mashed down to far, or sticking up too far. Oh, and just because you have a $50 glass deductible doesn't mean everybody does, some have $500 deductibles. Not trying to come off rude, but you come off as acting like you know what your talking about. How are you a professional in the industry?


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone know a good glass shop around ann arbor, mi?


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks so much for the info. These guys didnt use any special tools like that but seemed to know what they were doing. The molding looked a bit differnt but was acceptable. I guess thats why the glass cracked 2 days after install.....ugh. I will ask what the price differnce is to use a BMW windshield I guess because the labor for this switch out will be on them. Thanks....ill keep ya posted.


----------



## IceGT (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if they make aftermarket windsheilds with rain sensors, because I have to buy a new windshield since I cracked my present one while changing my wiper blades (while the wiper blade was off, a gust of wind blew the spring loaded, metal wiper arm right into the windshield). Also how much do they cost?


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Ugh.....

Well they came over today and took the cracked one out.........tried to mount the rain sensor twice and it was bubble city. So now my car has NO windshield and I have to wait a few days to go with a BMW factory one with the sensor added.......and its an extra 130 bucks too....what a nightmare this is turning out to be.


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

dayum sorry to hear.. btw does the bmw warranty or full maintenance cover cracked windshields???


----------



## autoglassking (Oct 1, 2005)

they pulled the windshield and then told you they would come back another day :rofl: no way in hell my company would EVER do something like that. and even if we HAD done something like that, you would be in a rental until you had a windshield. I'd be ripped if I were you right now.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Well the had another replacement aftermarket windshield and 3 pads with them to mount the rain sensor......they tried 3 times and each time it was airbubble city. I said no way! So they said the only way to do it is to get a BMW windshield which would take a day.....so i said ok.....they made me pay the difference which was about 125 bucks and I had to be without a car for a day. there was really nothing I could do.............ugh.

update......BMW windshield installed, so far so good!


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

ok, so i need to get a new front windshield.. i really didnt read the entire thread, but bottom line, do I want to order the new windshield from the dealer? My window tinter today told me he'll hook me up w/ a top-glass installer in the area who does work on Bentleys & Ferraris. 

BTW, since my deductible is $1000 on comprehensive, I'll be paying out of pocket. Is $500 reasonable for the job? (i'll be paying $100 more for front windshield tinting w/ 50% titanium solargard film)


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I got a bmw windshield installed for 425 bucks.......if i didnt have the rain sensor the aftermarket on was just fine for 300 installed. Go with a local installer...dealer will rip u off.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Can you post a photo of a Bimmer with and without the rain sensor?

This article about the bimmer rain sensor air-bubble problem (http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e46m3/7047832-1.html) implies the sensor is mounted below the rear view mirror. Hmmm ... looking at bimmers in the parking lot, I can see some with "larger" rearview mirror attachments (two attachment points) and smaller attachments (one attachment point).

Can we assume those with two attachment points have the rain sensor?
Can we assume the lower attachment point is the rain sensor location?

Confusingly, a google search, found this article ( http://www.deltakits.com/dki/tips.html ) which says bimmers "utilize a design that necessitates the location of the rain sensor to be in a small opening in the paint band. A rock chip in this area will often require the replacement of the windshield to restore the functionality of the rain sensor."

Hmmm... so it's in the "paint band" (whatever that is).
Is that the same as the rear view mirror mount?
That doesn't seem to make sense.

Searching for a photograph (worth a thousand words), I googled for images of the "bmw rain sensor" but all I found was this interesting reference ( http://www.usglassmag.com/AGRR/Backissues/0202/0202rainsensors.htm) which said "There are a couple of basic rain-sensor designs ... the bonded-on varieties are attached to the glass with an optically clear grade double-faced tape manufactured by the 3M Company. This style is typical of the rain sensors used by BMW ..."

Hmmm... so it's attached by double-sided 3M tape. But, again, that doesn't show me WHERE it is attached to the windshield (whether it's the "paint band" or the "rear view mirror").

I found only one picture of the E39 rain sensor which was being sold on EBAY for $43 USD; but that doesn't show me WHERE it's mounted (it just shows what the electronic box looks like).

To help me and others, can someone post a picture of a windshield with the rain sensor compared to one without? Or just point to an existing photo on the Internet (I'd point to one in this post if I had found it).


----------



## autoglassking (Oct 1, 2005)

if you look closely from the outside you will see a purplish rectangular area below where the rear view mirror mounts, that is the rain sensor. Also if you have a giant plastic cover below your rearview, pull that off, trust me it pulls right off, and see if you have that box you pictured mounted to the glass. Lastly call the dealer and give them your VIN number in the parts dept and ask them if it has it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is the best pic I could find. It is just to the right of the ezpass and mounts right behind the rear view mirror. It looks purple.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

*Bubble between rain sensor & windshield*

Hi everybody

I've BMW X5 since 02' in Hong Kong. Last month, I found the auto-wiper function is not worked properly, so I sent my car to HK dealer. At fisrt time, they said the rain sensor damaged and replace for me as a goodwill. After few day, I found the problem have not been solved and sent back to them. After that, they said there have some bubble between the rain sensor and the windshield, and it should be replace whole windshield. I claim that it is the manufactory defect because it is not caused by myself. They said my warranty is expired and need to pay for the replacement. I feel very unhappy  but they said no other method to fix this problem. Any owner have same problem, please show it up. I want to sent a complaint letter to BMW Hong Kong or Germany.

Also do anyone have a easy way to fix it? I try the method show on the previous message, the bubble appear within few hour.

Thank you.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

My window just cracked. The crack is about 10 inches and starts from the lower left corner.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

I just replaced my windshield through Safelight (my insurance carrier's preferred). I requested, and received approval for the OEM windshield since I have the rain sensor. The approval took a week. By the way, Florida Insurance Law states 100% coverage for windshield damage replacement.

The technician came to my house and I inspected the new windshield before he pulled my old one to ensure it was the correct OEM item. He had a Pilkington (BMW OEM part) on the truck with the rain sensor already installed so I allowed the work to proceed. 

The cracked glass removal process damaged the plastic windshield wiper cowling. It really wasn't the technician's fault since the piece is black plastic. Five years in the Florida sun oxidized the plastic so that it almost crumbled to the touch. I approved the work for the installation and noted on the receipt that the cowling needed replacement also. I called Safelight and they ordered the part without delay. I am going today to have them install the new plastic cowling.

Overall, a seamless process. The glass receipt showed that my insurance company will be billed $354 plus whatever it costs today.


----------



## charcchj (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rain sensor windshield replacement*

I have a quote from safelite of $450 to replace a 2006 325i with rain sensor windshield. The BMW dealership quote is $1200. She said the windshield alone was $420. What am I missing here? What questions should I be asking? Why the big difference?


----------

